# moving to Australia step by step



## laura90 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to the forum and know there are probably a million posts about this but i dont have a clue where to start with moving to Australia. 

I need to know a step by step guide of everything that we need to do. 

I have looked at information in regards to the points skills test. I have looked at the site thinkingaustralia and listed there is my partners occupation but then looking on another site immi.gov.au there is a completely different list of skills which doesnt have my partners occupation on. Does anyone know which is the right one? And is it correct that I will automatically be able to apply to emigrate if my partner has enough points? 

Any help you can give me would be great.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

My advice. 

Start with the official Skillselect website by immigration Australia. Create an EOI and follow through the help dialog boxes that pops up as you fill up the EOI form. The help dialog boxes are really very helpful and contain links to websites that matters.

If you still have doubts, come back to this forum and search for relevant post or ask the correct questions. Most of us are very helpful but unfortunately (or fortunately for me) there isn't a step-by-step guide in the forum that I know of. This is why migration agents are still in business.

If you trust me and many other forummers, there is no need to engage migration agents (sorry migration agents). You can DIY the process provided you have reliable and relatively quick internet access. 

SkillSelect


----------



## pr10131 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hii All....

I, Sachin, would like to present my case....my age is 31 years. I just plan to apply for Australian Visa...not much Information regarding Immigration.. just collect some Information from Australian Immigration website.

Done BTECH in Production Engineering...I have started my carrier with Industrial Sales Job as a Sales Engineer....selling Industrial Chemicals. I have worked for about 20 months.

Then, worked for another company as Executive Business Development and I was selling Speciality Chemicals in the manufacturing Industries. I have worked for 27 months.
Again, In my third job I was in Sales , selling Labels & Packaging materials...worked for 17 months.....My current assignment is selling Tools & Capital Equipment in Construction Industries and my current designation is Area Sales Manager...So far worked for 17 months.....As of now my total exp. in Sales & Marketing is 7 years.....

My wife she is 28 now ,has done MCA (Master In Computer Science) and at present she is working for a software company as IT Analyst having 4 years of experience in Java Domain...
My plan is to make my wife as primary applicant and myself dependent applicant.... she is having advantage because she is holding Master Degree as well as she is software professional.

My question is that 
1.Should I have also go for for Skill assessment?
2. I am going as dependent, can I work in Australia??
3. My profession is listed in CSOL not in SOL, In CSOL there are two options related to my occupation one is sales & marketing and second is Sales Representative (Industrial Product ) for which occupation should I apply Sales & Marketing Manager because my current designation is Area Sales Manager or Sales Representative as I have not done MBA.
3. Can I find job related to Production Engineer because I have done BTECH in Production Engineering.
4. What`s another option that I can look in Australia??
5. if I go for skill assessment what kind of Visa I will receive??

I am waiting for suggestion.....
Thanks in Advance....


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

pr10131 said:


> Hii All....
> 
> I, Sachin, would like to present my case....my age is 31 years. I just plan to apply for Australian Visa...not much Information regarding Immigration.. just collect some Information from Australian Immigration website.
> 
> ...


1.Should I have also go for for Skill assessment?
- No, unless your wife plans to claim points from partner skill (considering your wife is going to be the primary applicant)
2. I am going as dependent, can I work in Australia??
- Dependent/Secondary applicants are allowed to work in Australia.
3. My profession is listed in CSOL not in SOL, In CSOL there are two options related to my occupation one is sales & marketing and second is Sales Representative (Industrial Product ) for which occupation should I apply Sales & Marketing Manager because my current designation is Area Sales Manager or Sales Representative as I have not done MBA.
- Go through the Occupation code description (you may be able to find this in the assessing body's website) and understand which is more closely related to your roles and responsibilities.
3. Can I find job related to Production Engineer because I have done BTECH in Production Engineering.
- Nobody can answer this with certainty.
4. What`s another option that I can look in Australia??
- What exactly do you mean?
5. if I go for skill assessment what kind of Visa I will receive??
- Skill assessment does not get you any Visa. If you plan on becoming the primary applicant then you need to check in which list your occupation is present. This will determine if you can go for independent or sponsored visa. Another factor is the total point you are able to claim with or without state sponsorship.


----------



## pr10131 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Sanjukta.....


----------

